# Exterior Door Fire Rating



## Charles NYC (May 4, 2020)

Working on a Type IA construction residential project with a sprinkler system. If the entrance door is at the property line does it need to have a fire rating?


----------



## classicT (May 4, 2020)

Welcome to the forum. If you find your answer, think of contributing by becoming a paid member.

You cannot have an opening within 3-ft regardless of construction type.


**NY IBC**


----------



## classicT (May 4, 2020)

Ty J. said:


> You cannot have an opening within 3-ft regardless of construction type.
> 
> View attachment 6634


Wait.... is this per the IRC or IBC?

I see now that you note residential, but you also called out Type IA construction.

Although, it will not matter much, as per IRC Table 302.1(1) openings within 3-ft are not permitted either.


----------



## cda (May 4, 2020)

Charles NYC said:


> Working on a Type IA construction residential project with a sprinkler system. If the entrance door is at the property line does it need to have a fire rating?




If I keep walking straight,,,,,  where does that take me??

Middle of the street??

Or how far till I hit another building?


----------



## Charles NYC (May 4, 2020)

To clarify, there is 3' clearance from the property line.


----------



## cda (May 4, 2020)

Charles NYC said:


> To clarify, there is 3' clearance from the property line.





If I keep walking straight,,,,, where does that take me??

Middle of the street??

 Or how far till I hit another building?


----------



## Charles NYC (May 4, 2020)

To public space/sidewalk.


----------



## cda (May 4, 2020)

Charles NYC said:


> To public space/sidewalk.




I am thinking you don’t have a problem, does not need to be rated


----------



## e hilton (May 4, 2020)

Can you explain that.  If the exterior building wall is on the prop line ... no doors allowed?


----------



## classicT (May 5, 2020)

Ok... a bit more of the picture now. If it is facing a public way or street, read through the following code section. If it is 3-ft to a property line where the adjoining parcel may be built upon, see the Table (cropped to only include 0-3 and 3-5).


----------



## ADAguy (May 5, 2020)

As usual, until given "all" the facts, it depends.


----------



## VillageInspector (May 6, 2020)

Maybe I am misunderstanding the issue but if you recess the door 3 feet in the problem is resolved, no?


----------



## cda (May 6, 2020)

VillageInspector said:


> Maybe I am misunderstanding the issue but if you recess the door 3 feet in the problem is resolved, no?




I think if the exception # 1,,,  1.1 of 705.8

Is read, problem resolved


----------

